# Chemical Drain Cleaners



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I know there are alot of drain cleaning chemicals on the market and I for one will not use them whatsoever. But some people do. Mainly ho because they want to try and unstop it before they call. Love it when they say oh by the way I poured thrift or rescue drain down the line while you have half your cable stuffed down it. I know clobber is not sold to hos or random people off the streets. Our suppliers only sell to lisenced contractors. Buddy of mine burned half his face off because no one informed him that they had poured rescue drain down the line earlier that day and he was about to pour some drain cleaner they made at the hospital where he works down the line. Blew 80ft of cast apart under slap and a man hole cover off 100ft away in the road. A small bomb.....

But anyhow was just wondering yalls thoughts on it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The only chemical I have ever used is Calci-Solv, and I only use it on urinals.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Clobber. Like many other places here you need to be licensed to buy it and sign a waiver. I love it when they say nothing at all and when you break open a line in the crawspace with nowhere to run out comes this caustic acid that lands on your chest and burns the hairs right off! had it happen a couple of times and made for the garden hose.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You can usually tell when a HO used Drano, it has the slim feel to it, and burns like hell on a cut or wound.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The smell, sludge, and burns of Drano or any other "drain opener" 


Hate them! hate them! I use clobber to clean out a urinal trap of those piss crystals, thats about it.

Bleach and boiling water as a preventative maint thing.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I never use any chemicals. Good reminder though, lately I have been forgetting to ask as protocol before any drain-cleaning, "have you used any chemicals?"...it never hurts to ask first.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Calci solv and clobber are both good products,I carry a gallon with me for urinals and toilets,though I haven't used it in over a year.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The ole piss crystals:thumbup: When I was coming up in the trade an older plumber that has been active for over 30 years pulled a urinal off the wall because it was stopped up.... and proceded to hammer the calicum deposits out with a screw driver. He looked up and said "Mommy said there would be days like this" he had it all in his face, ears, and hair! It was quite hilarious


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I sell and use Bio-Clean for some REALLY GREAT maintenance !!

It's on the Randal Hilton site or Goggle it . This stuff is very good !

Now it won't blow open a drain , however with proper use ,have seen it basically eliminate most things out of drains . Use it on my own (45 year) old house and it has worked WELL !

Good profit from the sale to customers also . Give it a try ! Totally environmentally safe !

Cal


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I used a different product as a Franchise but I now use Bio-Clean and of this week I have sold 8. I have talk to alot of people and seen the results with Bio-Clean and I really it. I love the reminder magnet and so does the hos, they tell me "now I won't forget".

I do keep a caustic on the truck, it will last about a year+. Use it depending on situation. It hardly gets used. So I should get rid of it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I used a different product as a Franchise


Ahh... I am not sure about this, but if memory serves me correctly, you actually used Bio-Clean under a different name.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

No, it was a liquid made by bio one technologies. It had a pretty blue color to it:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> No, it was a liquid made by bio one technologies. It had a pretty blue color to it:laughing:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


oh ok


----------

